# is this nexiums fault?



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

a couple months back i was very sick with a nonfunctioning gallbaldder... in the meantime waiting to have it removed i eneded up on nexium- had been doing great on zantac but then everythign started giving me indigestion. now the gallbladder is gone and I tried going back to zantac ( prescrition ) - the mucus in the throat is back reflux induced) and Im having pressure in my shoulders... is it that my body got used to soemthing stronger and now the zantac wont do it? has anyone heard that PPI's can cause stomache paraylsis if used longterm?thanks for any helpLori


----------

